# Airtel SIM not working in Mobile



## channabasanna (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi All,

My father has Samsung Guru 200 mobile (SGH-B200), with Airtel Sim. Saturday he had been to Hyderabad to leave my brother for his work place, From Sunday onwards his mobile is been blocked for outgoing calls, he came back to Bangalore today.

The problem is when i put my Spice sim from my N73ME to that mobile and outgoing is working fine, the Airtel is also working fine (outgoing calls) in my N73ME, but again when i put back the Airtel sim to B200 mobile, outgoing calls is not supported, it says "*Service Not Available*".

I contacted the Airtel customer care, they gave to type in this code *#333*0000# and call, when doing this it says *"System Busy!! Please Try after Sometime"*

Guys please do help me, what may be the problem. 

Only Airtel Sim is not working in the Samsung Mobile.


----------



## techani (Sep 16, 2008)

I think u should go to a Airtel Customer Centre and make them rectify it manually. That way it will be faster.


----------



## casanova (Sep 17, 2008)

Did you try some other Airtel sim with the samsung mobile.


----------



## channabasanna (Sep 17, 2008)

Yes, My brother did check with his Airtel SIM in the Samsung phone, it is not working for him too, i mean outgoing calls. I have brought it to office today, to take it to the Airtel Customer Centre which is near my office.

Last night i called the Airtel Customer Care people, one of them told, that there is issue in Airtel that for some numbers outgoing is not happening.

Had been to the Airtel customer centre, they changed the Caller Id settings to Default (Show Number) after that everything is running fine.


----------



## acewin (Sep 18, 2008)

good it got rectified,

though I think its more of a sim issue. ANd airtel people can change the sim


----------



## casanova (Sep 18, 2008)

Nah, coz none of the Airtel sims were working. It happens because of the setting. I earlier used to use the hide number option when some jerks tried to misuse my mobile but I used to think this would work (outgoing won't happen) through all the networks.


----------

